# Compatability question.



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

I just wanted to ask for some opinions---

I just installed a GTB 4-cell with a 4300 motor in my TC3 and am running 6 cells with it and was wondering what kind of temps are too much for the 4cell GTB ( I have a temp gauge but I only took the car out for 10-12 laps to see if it felt ok). I went just a bit higher on the gearing that the SS speedo reccomends for the TC3 with a 4300 motor (the manual advises 23-24 tooth pinion and I used a 25 tooth pinion as the track I run on is basically an oval with one jog in the backstrait with a little less grip than ozite).

I know I should have stuck a 6 cell GTB in it but I was being lazy because the 4cell version was already in the car(was going to set it up as a VTA car).

Let me know what you guys think.

Thanks and later,

Mark


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

I actually ran a 4 cell in mod truck with an 8.5 on a li-po 3200 pack and had no temp issues as long as I ran a fan


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

What kind of temps are you getting? If its only gettin up to maybe 110-120 then you should be alright. If it goes higher, i would put a heat sink and fan on it.


----------



## 98Ron (Jun 14, 2004)

Does your 4300 have the bonded or sindered rotor?


----------



## Hudson Hornet ! (Nov 21, 2007)

WHat is the difference between the 4-cell and 6-cell gtb?


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

6 cell has a larger heatsink and a fan. Also, the 6 cell has plug in harnesses for the switch and rx leads.

4 cell has a flat plate heatsink and the wires for the switch and rx are soldered on the board.


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks for the responses guys.

CClay---Not sure of the temps yet (I just ran the car for 2-3 minutes to check to see if everything "felt" alright.) I will put a full race length (4-5 minutes)on it this weekend and will check the temps then on the esc and the motor. BTW---Do either HT North or south carry the BRL heatsink?

98Ron---Not too sure as the car is not with me at the moment but I think it is the sintered rotor as the guy I bought it from is a oval racer and also works at a hobby shop so he probably didn't go the cheap route. Not that it matters though as the place I race at runs TC open as in any motor any battery and last year I finished 2nd in the points with a 13.5 and 3300 6cell packs, so this is just one step up in power and hopefully enough to move me up one spot in the standings.

Later,

Mark


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Neither Hobbytown has the BRL covers. I havent really checked out where to buy them, but they should be available on-line somewhere.


----------

